

Show HN: Show and control a slideshow from your Android device (beta program) - dragos2
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/screenit-private-beta-program

======
dragos2
There seems to be a problem with the web app. You have to wait a couple of
seconds before the QR code appears.

